# Park Lake - Middletown



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

15 1/2 pound Leather Carp.
And a new PB for carp!
















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

DANG! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish - definitely one to be proud of and congrats on the PB! Not technically a leather, though, as a leather would have no scales at all. Still - it's an awesome looking mirror.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

cwcarper: thanks! 
And I've heard (researched) differently on what the term leather meant. I heard it was no scales and I've also heard that it's a different mutation from mirror all together and that they just have fewer/easily shed scales than a mirror.
But nonetheless, it was an awesome carp and an awesome catch!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

Your ID is correct young man. Leather carp are permitted a few scales, primarily at the dorsal area of the fish, unlike the mirror carp which is fully scaled. Leather carp are very slow growing, so this one has been around quite some time. Great Catch!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

My mistake on leather vs. mirror - apparently I've always been misinformed, but did look into it further after your response. I've never caught one either way...again, great job!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish. Nice job!
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a large carp for Armco Park. I will have to say that it is a mirror carp and not a leather carp. A true leather may have a line of scales adjacent to the dorsal fin and near the base of the tail, but nowhere else. The carp you have also scales behind the gills, quite a few scales on the tail, and a few substantially below (and not adjacent to) the dorsal area. About 1 in 10,000 carp are a true leather carp.

Nevertheless, that is a very nice mirror carp. I have fished there many, many times and caught dozens of carp from there and I know that I never caught any in excess of 16 lbs. I was there a few weeks ago, catching bluegills for bait and noticed something that I had never seen there before - weeds. Apparently most of the grass carp have finally died and now some weeds have began to grow. This is a good thing and may lead to larger carp in the future.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?/forum/31-pictures-stories-video/

I would post your picture and story on CAG.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

you went on LeSourdesville Lake property


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> you went on LeSourdesville Lake property


Being a Middletown resident, I now realize that the carp did not come from Armco Park, but I do not think it came from LeSourdesville either. The shoreline shown I typical of a park in Middletown.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

This thread is pretty funny.

I'm not sure what kind of carp that is A_C or where you caught it, but it is definitely big, congrats. Nice fish.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol well to clear up any confusion, this is in fact smith park. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

That's one monster carp for Smith Park. Congrats!


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh I assure you there's carp in there that double this one in pounds.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> you went on LeSourdesville Lake property


That lake is gone now, right?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

sammerguy when Alex_Combs posted park lake.. i googled it came up LeSourdesville Lake


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

smith still has nice carp and cats. if you get lucky


----------

